# Food Grade Lube



## Greeno (7/8/09)

Hey Guys,

can you get food grade lube from the supermarket? i take it i cant just use some vaso on the keg lid?


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

Vaseline!

It has various uses in the brewery as well as in the bedroom.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Wortgames (7/8/09)

Best to pick up some proper keg lube from your local shop or the site sponsors. It looks more expensive than it is, one tube / jar / whatever will last for years. Guaranteed not to feck with your rubber bits.


----------



## Greeno (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Vaseline!
> 
> It has various uses in the brewery as well as in the bedroom.
> 
> ...



HAHA ok thanks mate, so its safe enough to use on the seals?


----------



## brettprevans (7/8/09)

dont know about seals but its safe for humans. boom tish.

id stick with propoer lube as indicated by wortgames


----------



## clean brewer (7/8/09)

Lube

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/8/09)

IMO while vaseline is good, keg lube is better suited for the job. It has a sightly different consistency that works better for keeping those keg posts lubed up.


----------



## Greeno (7/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> dont know about seals but its safe for humans. boom tish.
> 
> id stick with propoer lube as indicated by wortgames




Good one, you got me there... thanks!


----------



## Verbyla (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Vaseline!
> 
> It has various uses in the brewery as well as in the bedroom.
> 
> ...



I still never get why anyone would ever use vaso in the bedroom.... so many better options


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (7/8/09)

Verbyla said:


> I still never get why anyone would ever use vaso in the bedroom.... so many better options



yeah, spit on it! h34r:


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

Verbyla said:


> I still never get why anyone would ever use vaso in the bedroom.... so many better options



like foreplay...




L_Bomb said:


> yeah, spit on it! h34r:



That is the worse thing I have read on this forum.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (7/8/09)

I suppose you could use the keg lube in the bedroom too.
It is food grade after all


----------



## randyrob (7/8/09)

L_Bomb said:


> yeah, spit on it! h34r:




wow this thread went down hill fast!

what ever you do don't use sunscreen, i lent over and opened the draw in the dark once...


----------



## Adamt (7/8/09)

Something about somewhere were the sun doesn't shine.

OK, I crossed the second line.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (7/8/09)

randyrob said:


> what ever you do don't use sunscreen, i lent over and opened the draw in the dark once...



Thanks for the advise. I think I will relocate my large tub of tiger balm from the bedside draw too.


----------



## porky (7/8/09)

Verbyla said:


> I still never get why anyone would ever use vaso in the bedroom.... so many better options



Mate,
You use it on the doorknob to keep the little people from coming in


----------



## absinthe (8/8/09)

the bar i work in and at home we just use anti-moan ointment... sorry i mean Vaseline


----------



## gibbocore (8/8/09)

L_Bomb said:


> yeah, spit on it! h34r:



prison style


----------



## brando (8/8/09)

Getting back to the question...I have used petroleum jelly on the lid seal of my fermenter for many months now, and have seen no signs of rubber deterioration. 

I remove the seal and totally cover it with a thin film of the stuff. This was the only way I could get a proper sealing.

I like to be able to gauge how quick fermentation starts by monitoring a properly working airlock.


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

I have bought a tube of keg lube a couple of years back and have used zip of it. I doubt if you would every use a tube full in a life time.
Otherwise KY jelly works, just don't tell the check-out chick you want to rub it on your 'O' ring :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Verbyla (8/8/09)

On the topic of what not to use...... NEVER and i repeat NEVER EVER EVER get deep heat gel down there. 

All sorts of liquids were used in an attempt to diffuse the blistering pain it produced..... i almost had a man cry


----------



## Frank (8/8/09)

I bought this stuff, from Bunnings. You can find it in the plumbing/tap repair section.
It is Australian made too.


----------



## brando (8/8/09)

Boston said:


> I bought this stuff, from Bunnings. You can find it in the plumbing/tap repair section.
> It is Australian made too.




How much $??


----------



## Frank (8/8/09)

brando said:


> How much $??


I think it was around the $11-12 mark. 50grams.
There are other smaller and cheaper lubes in the plumbing section, but none that I saw had the tick as food grade. I would guess the cheaper ones would be no different to a thinner Vaseline product.


----------



## Wortgames (8/8/09)

Katie said:


> That is the worse thing I have read on this forum.



Really? Things must have changed since I was here last h34r: 



As for the Doust grease, I'd almost bet it's the exact same stuff as 'keg lube'. Non-toxic, non-petroleum grease.

I mean, how many would they bother formulating?  

Basically you want to avoid petroleum based grease (eg vaseline) as it can attack natural rubber and a lot of synthetic compounds. So vaseline might be fine if your seals all happen to be silicon, or maybe neoprene (I don't know) or a type of material that is stable in contact with petrochemicals - but if they have any natural rubber / latex or any not-so-stable compounds in them then they will deteriorate more rapidly in contact with petroleum based lube.


----------



## kegpig (8/8/09)

Gday guys i use food grade silicone spray made by signet works well and easy to apply about 10 bucks a can


----------



## rendo (12/4/10)

Hi Guys,

I posted this in another thread, but it is more On Topic in this thread...so SORRY about the double post. I just a man in need of lube...(for my taps of course) _[Completely no affiliation  ]_




What do you think about this grease....sounds ok? I have about 3 tubes of it in the shed  I think I will just get a tube of keg stuff to be safe, but this looks a winner?
I am wanting to use this on the taps on my fermenter because after I break them apart and clean them, they are a bastard to turn, i.e. very stiff to turn...and a bit of food grade lube should always do the trick with a stiff tap  :blink: 

​

http://www.ryemetal.com/downloads/wholesal...oration0505.pdf (page 14)

Rendo 





kegpig said:


> Gday guys i use food grade silicone spray made by signet works well and easy to apply about 10 bucks a can


----------



## stew.w (12/4/10)

thats pretty much the same as the stuff we use at work on anything to do with potable water.
i use similar stuff on all the seals on my stuff and havnt had a problem.
i would say if its approved for potable water it should be fine for this.

cheers,

stewart


----------



## Sammus (13/4/10)

rendo said:


> I am wanting to use this on the taps on my fermenter because after I break them apart and clean them, they are a bastard to turn, i.e. very stiff to turn...and a bit of food grade lube should always do the trick with a stiff tap  :blink:



Don't hold your breath, didn't fix mine. Made them stiffer...heaps stiffer, I can't even turn it now, it's like its glued shut... I've decided it's worth the 50c or whatever to replace them with newbies 

Either that or I'll keep using a syphon (taps suck!)


----------



## rendo (13/4/10)

GUys,

I have about 8 taps at home, so I tried this experiment.

All the taps are very hard to turn so:

tap 1. I lubed a tap with the hydroseal grease I mentioned earlier
tap 2. I lubed a tap with vaseline, its a noname brand,very white, looks very pure,no smell at all
tap 3. when i get keg grease I will try that on tap 3

For all taps i used the smallest amount possible, about enough for a bee's dick (dont really know much about bee's dicks), but just enough to get the tinyest smearing around the "male part of the tap", not the female part.

On putting them back together the vaseline is smooth as, and the hydroseal is okay, better than no grease, but not as good as the vaseline. Also the hydroseal has a machinery type greasy type smell (and flavour...yes I tried it...) where as petroleum jelly/vaseline has no smell i could detect or flavour

so for now its vaseline, will compare to keg grease. I am also starting to think vaseline (in such s tiny tiny amount) is going to safe to use. It water repelling, insoluable in water, basically refined enough to be considered food grade(argueable). Hey even the inventor use to burn himself on purpose just so he can put vaseline on the burn and watch it heal.

Only one way to find out and I shall let u all know 

Wikipedia stuff:

Physical propertiesPetroleum jelly is a flammable, semi-solid mixture of hydrocarbons, having a melting-point usually ranging from a little below to a few degrees above 75C (167F). It is colorless, or of a pale yellow color (when not highly distilled), translucent, and devoid of taste and smell when pure. It does not oxidize on exposure to the air, and is not readily acted on by chemical reagents. *It is insoluble in water*. It is soluble in dichloromethane, chloroform, benzene, diethyl ether, carbon disulfide and oil of turpentine.

There is a common misconception (resulting from the similar feel they produce when applied to human skin) that petroleum jelly and glycerol (glycerine) are physically similar. While petroleum jelly is a non-polar hydrocarbon hydrophobic (*water-repelling*) and insoluble in water, glycerol (not a hydrocarbon but an alcohol) is the opposite: it is so strongly hydrophilic (water-attracting) that by continuous absorption of moisture from the air, it produces the feeling of wetness on the skin, similar to the greasiness produced by petroleum jelly. The feeling is similar, but petroleum jelly repels water, and glycerine attracts it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroleum_jelly

Rendo



Sammus said:


> Don't hold your breath, didn't fix mine. Made them stiffer...heaps stiffer, I can't even turn it now, it's like its glued shut... I've decided it's worth the 50c or whatever to replace them with newbies
> 
> Either that or I'll keep using a syphon (taps suck!)



n


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

Batz said:


> I have bought a tube of keg lube a couple of years back and have used zip of it. I doubt if you would every use a tube full in a life time.
> Otherwise KY jelly works, just don't tell the check-out chick you want to rub it on your 'O' ring :lol:
> 
> Batz



I use the trusty ol KY; that way you can use it in both ya favorite places... Vasoline being petroleum based may not be so good for seals over a year or two. 

QldKev


----------



## Paul H (13/4/10)

QldKev said:


> ... Vasoline being petroleum based may not be so good for seals over a year or two.
> 
> QldKev



An eskimo mate of mine reckons vasoline is GREAT for Seals even older than two years...  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## MarkBastard (13/4/10)

Verbyla said:


> I still never get why anyone would ever use vaso in the bedroom.... so many better options



Agreed, deep heat or tiger balm for the win


----------

